# Miniaturansicht



## Lord Shadow (17. Aug 2007)

Guten Tag,

Ja ich weiss das ich hier im falschen forum bin aber dachte mir naja Java Forum da kann ich auch mal Websitentechnisch hier etwas anfragen.

Hintergrund: 
Ich habe eine Website mit einem PHP Script laufen welche jedes Bild im gleichen Ordner anzeigt. Soweit funktioniert das super. Ich moechte aber die Bilder immer unkomprimiert hochladen (jpeg sind sie schon aber ich mein damit 2000x 1500 oder sowas). Die Ansicht ist so gemacht das immer nur 30% der laenge und hoehe angezeigt wird. Also schon so eine Art Miniaturansicht.

Problem:

```
[img]XXX[/img]
```
So werden meine Bilder angezeigt. Nun ist aber das Problem bei dieser moeglichkeit das anzuzeigen das der Browser trotzdem das gesamte ca 1.5 MB grosse Bild laed. Meine PHP Kontakte sagen das es nicht mit PHP moeglich ist dies zu aendern.

Frage:
Gibt es eine moeglichkeit und wenn welche dieses Problem ueber ein Javascript zu loesen welches eine Miniaturansicht anzeigt so dass der PC nicht das gesamte Bild laden muss.


PS: Sry fuer die Englische Tastatur 
Mfg Shadow


----------



## MarcoBehnke (17. Aug 2007)

Blödsinn, dass das nicht mit PHP geändert werden kann.
Schau Dir mal die Bilderbibliothek an: http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.image.php

und dann speziell dies hier: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.imagecopyresized.php

Mit Javascript ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Aug 2007)

Ok danke hat mir aufjedenfall geholfen. Ausser das vielleicht mein Server kaum hinterherkommt mit dem erstellen der kleinen Bildchen.

Eigentlich auch dumm überlegt von mir. Javascript wird ja Clientseitig ausgeführt. Klar das es damit nicht geht damit mueste der PC ja trotzdem das ganze Bild haben 

Mfg Shadow


----------



## MarcoBehnke (24. Aug 2007)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit caching arbeiten! Die Kleinbilder die Du erzeugst und auslieferst, speicherst Du Dir auf der Platte weg.
Wenn jemand noch mal genau das selbe Kleinbild ausliefert, dann erstellst Du es nicht neu, sondern lieferst es direkt aus!
Das spart Zeit


----------

